# Wo wohnen, wenn man in Frankfurt City arbeitet?



## Schrotti-HH (1. März 2006)

bin das erste Mal in Eurem Lokal-Forum. Treibe mich sonst bei den Norddeutschen rum. Ich weiss, es passt hier nicht so ganz rein, 
brauche aber dringend eure Hilfe:

Ab Mai 2006 werde ich einen neuen Job in Frankfurt antreten. Mein Arbeitgeber hat seinen Sitz am Kaiserplatz in FFM City. Nun müssen 
wir uns eine Wohnung suchen. Da ich mich in Frankfurt und Umgebung überhaupt nicht auskenne, brauche ich Tipps und Infos, welche Wohngegenden oder Umgebungen von Frankfurt ihr mir empfehlen könnt. 

Folgende Vorstellungen haben wir zur Zeit:
Die Wohnung sollte halt gut per ÖPNV (S-Bahn oder so) 
an Frankfurt angebunden sein.
Max. Fahrtdauer 60min, bitte nicht Citynah gelegen, 
viel Grün, normale bis gute Wohngegend. 
Fluglärm und Mega Verkehrslärm sollte auch nicht zum Problem werden.
Einkaufsmöglichkeiten nach 18.30 Uhr wären auch schön.
Es sollte außerdem auch möglich sein nach der Arbeit mal zu Joggen 
oder kurze Bike-Runde im Grünen zu drehen ohne erst lange mit dem 
Auto fahren zu müssen.

Orte die uns bisher genannt worden sind = Vordertaunus, Hochtaunus, 
MTK, Wetteraukreis, Bad Nauheim, Friedberg....

Was meint ihr, wo würdet ihr an meiner Stelle bevorzugt hinziehen?

Dann natürlich noch die wichtige Frage, wo man gut Mountainbiken kann. 
Könnt ihr mir Touren oder so empfehlen, die ich als Frankfurt-Neueinsteiger ausprobieren sollte?

Oh je, Fragen über Fragen...

Danke euch schon mal im voraus für eure zahlreichen Ideen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2006)

Da bietet sich eigentlich jeder Ort mit S-Bahnanschluss in Taunusnähe an. Die Ecke Königstein-Kronberg-Oberursel ist zwar am schönsten, aber auch sehr teuer. Bad Homburg wäre eine etwas günstigere, aber auch nicht billige Möglichkeit, die andere wäre Hofheim, Eppstein oder Niedernhausen. Ich wohne hier z.B. in Eppstein-Vockenhausen, hab 5 min Fußweg zum S-Bahnhof, bin mit der S2 in 20-30 min F-Hauptbahnhof, mit dem Auto bin ich in 5 min auf der A3, in 15 min auf der A66, der Wald und mit ihm das MTB-Revier ist 300 m weg und der Supermarkt hat bis 20 Uhr geöffnet. Fluglärm ist hier kaum nennenswert, Verkehr hält sich in Grenzen, ruhige Wohngegend. Das würd wohl passen.
Touren beschreiben ist ziemlich schwer, da der Taunus ettliche Möglichkeiten bietet. Am besten meldest du dich einfach noch mal hier im Regionalforum, wenn du eine Wohnung hast und hängst dich dann an den einen oder anderen Lokal ran. 

Zur weiteren Orientierung mal der S-Bahnplan vom RMV. Für dich ist alles im Nordwesten interessant, sprich die Linien S2, S3, S4, S5 und U3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2006)

im grunde hat schwarzer kater ja schon alles wichtige geschrieben.
am ende ist es natürlich auch eine frage des preises.
mit dem fluglärm muss man aber mittlerweile im taunus mehr aufpassen. schwarzer kater wohnt noch nicht all zu lange in eppstein, weiß also nicht, wie es früher dort war. da war es nämlich noch deutlich ruhiger !
grundsätzlich gilt bezüglich fluglärm : je höher die orte im taunus, desto mehr hört man die flugzeuge. davon blieben auch die noblen orte königstein und falkenstein nicht verschont ...

an der achse hofheim, kelkheim, bad soden, kronberg, oberursel beginnt der interessante teil des taunus. man ist nah genug an frankfurt dran und quasi sofort im grünen ...
ich persönlich komme aus kelkheim. zum biken optimal. es gibt auch eine zugverbindung nach frankfurt, jedoch nicht so häufig wie die s-bahnen. würde dir daher eher hofheim empfehlen. wenn du in die stadt zum arbeiten rein mußt, ist ein s-bahn anschluß natürlich vorzuziehen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem fluglärm muss man aber mittlerweile im taunus mehr aufpassen. schwarzer kater wohnt noch nicht all zu lange in eppstein, weiß also nicht, wie es früher dort war. da war es nämlich noch deutlich ruhiger !


Na ja, ich hab voher in Hochheim am Main gewohnt und da versteht man bei entsprechendem Wetter (tiefe Wolkendecke) und überfliegendem Flugzeug auf der Straße wirklich sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr. Dagegen fällt das hier im Taunus wirklich nicht auf.


----------



## padres-team (2. März 2006)

Hallo,

also Bad Soden, Schwalbach, Oberursel sind zu empfehlen, da die S-Bahn regelmäßig fährt.
Ich wohne in Frankfurt-Sossenheim. Da gibt es eine sehr gute Busverbindung zur S-Bahn oder in die Stadt bzw. zum Flughafen.
Hier ist zu sagen das es zu empfehlen ist sich eine Wohnung im umkreis der beiden Kirchen zu suchen, da dies alt Sossenheim ist und die Gegend ist ruhig und Du bist schnell beim HL, Penny, Bank etc. bzw. Bushaltestelle.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich hab voher in Hochheim am Main gewohnt und da versteht man bei entsprechendem Wetter (tiefe Wolkendecke) und überfliegendem Flugzeug auf der Straße wirklich sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr. Dagegen fällt das hier im Taunus wirklich nicht auf.



ist ja klar, dass wenn man von der startbahn weg in den taunus zieht, man das gefühl hat, dass es deutlich leiser ist  
http://www.fluglaerm-taunus.de

aber es hat sich definitiv was verändert, seit die flugrouten geändert wurden ...


----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2006)

also bad nauheim (ir nach fb und dann die s6) ist auch sehr nett... mitten im grünen, mit guten freizeitangeboten und die mieten sind erschwinglich. fahrzeit nach ffm: ir - ca. 30 min., ir/s: 50 min. die ortschaften an der s6 sind alle bewohnbar und sehr ländlich. allerdings steigen mit zunehmender nähe zu ffm die mieten...


----------



## BOOZE (2. März 2006)

Warum aus Frankfurt raus?
Frankfurt hat doch auch ein Paar schöne Stadtteile wie Schwanheim , teile von Sachsenhausen, Westend, Nied, Sossenheim, alles recht grün.
Oder diese neuen und exklusiven Stadtteile deren name ich noch nicht einmal kenne,wie das Dichterviertel.


----------



## powderJO (2. März 2006)

hi, auch ich würde eher zur city raten: alles in laufnähe, einkaufen und anbindungen sind perfekt und grün und ruhig ist es auch, wenn du den richtigen stadteil hast: westend, sachsenhausen wurden ja schon genannt - ich würde auf alle fälle zum nordend raten. gefällt mir zumindest vom flair her am besten: viele kleine läden, nette parks, viele restaurants und kneipen, nette altbauten, sehr grün  übrigens nicht nur bezogen auf die baumdichte ;-)
zum biken fährst du entweder mit der bahn oder mit dem bike - ideal zum einrollen bevopr es im taunus dann bergauf geht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2006)

was willste denn ausgeben? ne freundin von mir wohnt sehr nett am deutschherrnufer in sachsenhausen. da sind ne ganze menge neuer wohnmöglichkeiten entstanden. sind aber nicht so billig. schätze mal so 1600,- euro aufwärts. dafür 3 etagen wohnung. =)


----------



## fUEL (2. März 2006)

Also Bad Homburg und Oberursel sind in Kombination mit Biken schon sehr gute Möglichkeiten. Der ideale Anfangspunkt für eine gepflegte Taunusrunde ist die Hohemark, der von den meisten hier im forum auch preferiert wird.
Die Wohnqualität im Taunus ist generell gut und selbst in den kleineren Städten wie Wehrheim haben die Supermärkte bis 20 Uhr unter der Woche und 18 Uhr Sa geöffnet.
In Bad Homburg kann man von erschwinglich bis abartig teuer jede Preisklasse an Wohnung finden. 
Die Peripherie (Ortsteile) sind aber noch immer etwas teurer als die Orte im Hintertaunus.
Preis Leistungsverhältnis von Wohn und Lebensqualität ist zum Beispiel in Wehrheim und Friedrichsdorf ziemlich gut. 
Ich wohne seit 1988 in Wehrheim und habe davor in Friedrichsdorf gewohnt davor in Frankfurt und alles hat seine positiven Aspekte. Der Taunus ist einfach richtig klasse und deshalb bleib ich hier. 

Bin auch nicht mehr so mobil heutzutage ( Haus Geschäft etc) 
Wesentlich ist immer das eigentliche Objekt, welches man beurteilen muß. 

Es ist wie überall - auch im Taunus gibt es Schrottimmobilien und die sind auch nicht weniger Schrott wie in Offenbach oder sonst wo. 
Also die Freitagszeitungen holen oder in der neuen Company die Kollegen fragen ob einer einen kennt, der......
Es wird bestimmt keine leichte Suche aber der Altkönig und der Feldberg, der Zacken, der Pferdskopf, der Winterstein und all das sind wirklich Bikereviere, um die die Taunusbiker von Vielen beneidet werden. 

Fazit. Taunus statt Frankfurt wegen dem Biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (2. März 2006)

hallo... 

ich sags mal andersrum: frankfurt statt taunus, wegen dem biken!!!

ich liebe frankfurt, weil ich da überall mitm rad hinfahren kann und mir somit jeden tag stundenlanges zurhaltestellelaufen, mitderbahnrumtrödeln und gradeamgleisundbahnfährtvordernaseweg sparen kann... außerdem brauch ich kein ticket, was im monat viel teuer sein kann... somit hab ich eigentlich mehr geld und zeit zum radeln...
auch in frankfurt gibt es geschäfte... 
ich fahr mit dem rad vom gallus bis auf den feldberg und hab damit 60km gemacht und ca. 800 hm...
außerdem hat man es viel besser wenn man mitm rad ins stadion fährt....

I LOVE FRANKFURT


----------



## fUEL (2. März 2006)

Tja und so wird das bis zum Nimmerleintag sein. Für und Wider, Hin und Her!

Hauptsache die Wohnung ist klasse, die Umgebung gefällt und dann kann es ja nur noch endlich Sommer werden. 
Ich kann kein Schnee mehr sehen. Den ist man in Frankfurt auch schneller wieder los als hier draussen.

Good Luck Frank


----------



## Molox (2. März 2006)

frankfurt ist auch gut zum street fahren...


----------



## madoldmax (2. März 2006)

Hallo Schrotti-HH,
kauf einen Stadtplan und dann schau Dir mal die folgenden Stadtteile an. Heddernheim, Eschersheim, Niederursel, Reidberg und Berkersheim. In Oberursel, Hohe Mark, giebt es einen netten MTB-Treff, www.go-crazy.de . Wenn Du eher im DDD Bereich unterwegs bist guck mal auf die Seite www.woffm.de .
Viel Erfolg  
Gruß MOM


----------



## CoAXx (8. März 2006)

Ich wohne in Steinbach (noch zumindest) und muss sagen, es hat midestens all die Vorteile die Anfangs für Bad Homburg, Oberursel, Kelkheim, Kronberg, Bad Soden, Eppstein, Wehrheim etc geannt wurden. 

Allerdings ist Steinbach noch näher an der Stadt (man kann in die Nordi reinjoggen) und dennoch weit weg (so ein grosses Feld zum Joggen, Gassigehen etc gibts selten so nah an Frankfurt), es ist noch näher am Taunus (10min bis zum Wald, dann gehts nur noch hoch und schon ist man an der schönsten Stelle des Taunus: dem Altkönig, von da ist es ein Katzensprung zum Fuchstanz (Biker+Wander-sammelpunkt) und zum Feldberg. Hohemark ist in 30min ganz lockerer Aufwärmfahrt zu erreichen.

Verkehrsanbindung ist optimal, eine S Bahnstation bis Rödelheim, 20min bis Hauptbahnhof. Negativ hier ist: Steinbach ist ein armes Kaff mit vielen Hochhäusern. Aber wen es stört kann man auch in das banachbarte Weisskirchen gehn oder Stierstadt.

Allerdings würde den Tip, den es hier gab in Sachen Stadtbiken, nicht unter den Teppich kehren, sowieso, wenn du zur Eintracht gehst und kein Auto hast!!


----------



## mr.naga (8. März 2006)

E I N T R A C H T !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (9. März 2006)

ma ne ganz andere variante, du ziehst südlich von ffm nach isenburg, dreieich, langen, etc,an orte eben, die an der s3/s4 liegen. hier bist du quasi genau in der mitte zwischen taunus und odenwald,was man beides ohne grosse probs innerhalb von ner 1/2-1 h (auch mitm bike) erreichen kann. a bisserl weiter ist es zwar in den spessart aber auch nich unmöglich. in der umgebung is es allerdings platt wie in holland aber teilweise sind schöne trails dabei (langener waldsee).

un ins stadion is es auch n katzensprung  

greetz


----------



## Little Buddha (11. März 2006)

wuerde auch diverse Stadtteile Frankfurts bevorzugen.
Bikemaessig haste alle Optionen,Grundlage durch die Stadtwaelder,Nidda,Main.Wellige Profile im Vordertaunus. Der Taunus(Hohemark) selbst ca 20km,entweder zum Einrollen oder mit der S/U-Bahn schnell erreichbar.

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2006)

scottiee schrieb:
			
		

> ma ne ganz andere variante, du ziehst südlich von ffm nach isenburg, dreieich, langen, etc,an orte eben, die an der s3/s4 liegen. hier bist du quasi genau in der mitte zwischen taunus und odenwald,was man beides ohne grosse probs innerhalb von ner 1/2-1 h (auch mitm bike) erreichen kann. a bisserl weiter ist es zwar in den spessart aber auch nich unmöglich. in der umgebung is es allerdings platt wie in holland aber teilweise sind schöne trails dabei (langener waldsee).
> 
> un ins stadion is es auch n katzensprung
> 
> greetz



Im Grund hast Du schon recht, aber....

Ich wohn in Neu-Isenburg, wenn ich im Garten bin und ein Flugzeug kommt vorbei kann mir der Flugkapitän zuwinken, wenn ich mit dem Flugzeug unterwegs bin kann ich auf dem Heimflug noch vor der Landung sehen ob im Garten noch alle Bäume stehen oder unser Dach im Haus eventuel nen Schaden hat. Wenn wir im Sommer draussen sind und ein Flugzeug fliegt vorbei wird automatisch jede Unterhaltung eingestellt, Nachts wenn Flugverbot besteht übernehmen die A3 sowie die Bahnstrecke im Westen die Beschallungsaufgaben der Flugzeuge.  

Ich weis nicht ob das den Vorstellungen von Schrotti HH entspricht.
Aber scottiee hat schon recht, zentral liegt es schon 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2006)

Tausche Haus in Neu-Isenburg gegen eins im Taunus

Interessenten melden sich bitte bei mir

Gruss Uwe


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Tausche Haus in Neu-Isenburg gegen eins im Taunus
> 
> Interessenten melden sich bitte bei mir
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Damit will ich nicht übereinstimmen, aber wenn Du willst kannst Du ja am Sonntag mal Taunusluft schnuppern auf der Dimb tour - Trag dich ein und fahr mit !

Flugzeuge kommen aber auch ab und zu vorbei  , die wollen zu Dir.

Gruß Frank


----------



## scottiee (28. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Tausche Haus in Neu-Isenburg gegen eins im Taunus
> 
> Interessenten melden sich bitte bei mir
> 
> Gruss Uwe



ja klar würd ich auch machen, allerdings würd ich genauso n haus im taunus mit eins in beverly hills tauschen.lol. es gibt immer ne steigerung es ist nur ne frage obs auch finanziell tragbar ist. ansonsten hast du würd ich sagen einfach nur pech. ich hab mit meiner freundin am iz gewohnt (fluglärm=fast gar net) momentan wohn ich in sprendlingen (fluglärm=0) man muss ja nicht grad mitten unter der einflugschneise wohnen.
hinzu kommt noch das unfreundliche, toughe miteinander der eingebildeten frankfurter. deshalb bin ich auch öfter im odenwald als im taunus  

cruz


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2006)

@Scotti: Am IZ ist ja auch noch die Luft schlecht! Da gehts mir ja gut. 
Klar das Du da nach Sprendlingen gezogen bist.
Das mit dem Haus in Beverly Hills würd ich aber nicht machen, aber Du hast schon recht, besser geht immer, besser ist mir aber egal, es muß das sein was ich will!   ------ aber lassen wir das mal hier an dieser Stelle

Viel interessanter ist das Du in Sprendlingen wohnst, ich bin da großgeworden, bin eigentlich ein Hoschebaa das im falschen Ort wohnt.

Wie wärs mit ner gemeinsamen Tour? Du kannst mir ja mal den Odenwald zeigen, oder wir drehn mal ne kleine Runde rund um Deinen Wohnort.  

Grüsse aus dem Nachbarschaft

Uwe


----------



## scottiee (28. März 2006)

hi uwe,

ich weiss zwar nicht was n hoschebaa ist (bin kaa urhesse) aber ne runde drehen können wir allemal.meistens starte ich meine touren direkt von zuhause aus (beim walmart) richtung darmstadt, meistens die r8 weils schneller geht. dann schau ich wie s weitergeht. entweder sagt mir mein gps den weg oder ich fahr nach dem try and error prinzip.
nächstes we bin ich leider schon verplant aber wir können gerne in kontakt bleiben. wenns länger hell bleibt auch gerne mal unter der woche.

gruss ilker


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2006)

@ scotti
Der Name der Sprendlinger Einwohner ist Hoschebaa, den haben wir bekommen weil wir immer mit zu kurzen Hosen rumgelaufen sind. Gegenüber der Alberus Erasmus Kirche haben wir uns ein Hoschebaa als Denkmal aufgestellt.  

lass uns in Kontakt bleiben


----------

